# A question for 5dmk3 and 1dx owners



## bornshooter (May 25, 2013)

Ok this may have been asked before if so i apologise.Who uses all the points on there cameras or do you still focus and recompose?i personally since getting my 5d3 and 1dx have been using all the points even the outer ones,but i think scrolling through the points can take time which can lead to missed moments so i am thinking in some situations to use focus and recompose again.What is your methods?


----------



## DJL329 (May 25, 2013)

With the 5D3, I use the multi-controller (the little 'joystick') to select the auto-focus point. Much easier than trying to scroll through them the way I did when I had the 5D2.


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 25, 2013)

Like DJL329 I often use the multi-controller to select the AF point. I'm often in 1+8 expansion, sometimes zone. When I'm doing AI-Servo, I usually use all AF points. In AI-Servo it has 1 AF point available to start with, you can move it around with the multi-controller, and then once you start the AF it will being tracking what you first put the AF point over as best as it can, based on the settings you have in that particular AF case you selected.


----------



## bornshooter (May 25, 2013)

I use the multi controller also i forgot the camera isnt like that from the factory, i am going on a shoot tomorrow i am going to try some focus and recomposing for a change as well as my current method to see if its faster.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 25, 2013)

1. Single shot(people) - recompose with center AF point

2. Single shot(landscape) - joystick

2. AI Servo - 4 or 8 expansion, case 2


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2013)

Direct selection with the multicontroller. Orientation-linked AF points. I recompose if my subject is outside of the AF point spread. Always use back-button AF, too.


----------



## Lnguyen1203 (May 25, 2013)

Depending on what you shoot and light/aperture/DOF, re composing sometimes does not give best results. When possible, I use the multi controller to move the focus point.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2013)

Selection of AF point with multicontroller and recompose if necessary... If time permit.
If not, I use center AF point and recompose.


----------



## ahsanford (May 26, 2013)

5D3 guy here. There is no hard rule, but I go by a fairly simple guideline.

If I am within a fairly large working DOF for the thing I am shooting at (or if there is no discernible subject in the photo), I center point focus (usually the 'plus' shaped cluster) and recompose. If I am doing anything with shallow DOF (crudely, in the F/4 to F/1.4 end of things, but it obviously depends on distance & focal length), I will locate the focus point off to what I care about and do not recompose. 



A slight tweak to the above guideline: Kids / pets / jumpy subjects might require more AF points in your cluster or even flat-out stopping your aperture down as you don't know where they will be when you pull the trigger.

A general exception would be large DOF _tripod_ work. Recomposing is a small chore with a tripod, so I typically frame the shot I want, switch to LiveView, aim the AF about 1/3 of the way into the frame as the hyperfocal folks might coach, use the AF there, and then shoot. But, to be fair, I often will manually focus on those as well.

I won't speak to AI Servo use -- I don't typically shoot sports, moving cars, birds, etc. This forum has ringers for that.

- A


----------



## eml58 (May 26, 2013)

Yes, the 5DMK II Bad Habits, great Camera, loved it, but that Focus System for me led to some bad habits, Centre Point Focus then recompose being the biggest bad habit, but the Centre Point is the only point worth using, so you work with what you have.

The 5DMK III & 1Dx with the 61 Point system, allows me to dispense with the Bad Habit of recompose, for those that recompose works for, more power to you, really, but I've simply found recompose when ever it's used invariably deals slight out of focus into the Image.

Like others in previous Posts, I use a single point Focus then move the Point in the frame to match the area I want to Focus on, generally on Single Point spot for static objects, single shot. Then for anything else AI Servo it's mostly single Point & set for 61 point so once I lock on I have a reasonable chance that the system will track, I tweek the release/tracking/focus priority settings dependent on what the situation needs.

I still shoot the 5DMK II on single point & recompose as I converted one of my 5DMK II's to Infra Red Sensor, so the Bad Habits do persist.


----------



## birtembuk (May 26, 2013)

Wide, I use the joystick. Long, I use center point and recomp. Al servo, full 61 points. This, whenever I've got time to react. In a rush, it's center point and recompose.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 26, 2013)

I never did focus and recompose. I guess I just never understood it. It seems this would increase your chance of an OOF shot. I do not do this on either camera.


----------



## bornshooter (May 26, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Yes, the 5DMK II Bad Habits, great Camera, loved it, but that Focus System for me led to some bad habits, Centre Point Focus then recompose being the biggest bad habit, but the Centre Point is the only point worth using, so you work with what you have.
> 
> The 5DMK III & 1Dx with the 61 Point system, allows me to dispense with the Bad Habit of recompose, for those that recompose works for, more power to you, really, but I've simply found recompose when ever it's used invariably deals slight out of focus into the Image.
> 
> ...


 yeah the 5dmk2 i guess made a lot of us get into this bad habit as the other points were pretty much useless lol maybe i will just stick with my joystick method but maybe have a wee go at a couple of frames with focus and recompose


----------

